# I want chrome wheels



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

where can I find em like those 75th anniversary tractors


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You can always take to the chrome shop but it'll cost you. Thats why i got chrome hub caps


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.agdealmall.com/images/used_equipment/jbestate/SIMPLICITY2_small.jpg


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

A good chroming shop will have different levels of plating, from flawless concours quality to just a nice job for every day use. You might want to look through hemmings motor news under restoration services, plenty of choices for quality shops.
www.hemmingsmotornews.com


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.midwestsupercub.net/tires_wheels.htm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like you answered your own question. Seems a little expensive for wheels on a tractor especially if you plan on mounting wheel weights which will scuff them up.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I would hate to drive into the garden or snow and salt with them at that price. They sure would look cool though. I'd have to stop and wipe them off a couple of times while mowing. 
:lmao: 

Mark


----------

